# jheck 2020



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

Purchased the house at the end of 2020. Judging from what it looks like this year and what it looks like now, it was being professionally maintained. Everyone on the block with a decent lawn has Fairway or Trugreen taking care of their lawns. Right now the bermuda is putting up a valiant fight against weeds, but it's losing ground.

I've never maintained a lawn beyond mowing, weedeating, and patching holes. If it was green and covered the dirt, it was grass. After deciding I wasn't going to be that guy on the block, I stumbled upon this forum.

Fast forward about a month and I have a Field King Max sprayer, Celsius, and fertilizer in the garage with a shipment of Prodiamine and Certainty on the way. I'm going to blame and thank you guys. 

I tried out a medium dose of Celsius on the front lawn a week ago and I'm enjoying watching the clover start to die along with some other random weeds. Going to lay Certainty and Prodiamine on the front and the back in the next week once I have a few dry days as the back seems to be more of the grassy-type weeds.

I say I'm just going to get it weed-free and green without worrying about a reel mower and leveling it out, but I know how these things progress...

Looking forward to seeing how I can compare to the pro services without paying those prices! Pics to come shortly.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's a shot of the front yard. You can see the clover already turning colors from the Celsius application a week earlier. It's warming up a bit so that seems to be helping it. Holy crap does that stuff work.


A better shot of the clover fading away.


You can see the line where I didn't spray the Celsius along the neighbors border. It was my insurance policy in case I had just killed my entire yard out of ignorance. I'll come back for it when I do the spray of the backyard.


Next up this week, Certainty front and back in the first few non-rain days to kill the grassy-looking weeds. Then Prodiamine on the next rain opening followed by Celsius for the back yard.

I'm confident in a few months it'll be night and day.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

jheck said:


> Here's a shot of the front yard. You can see the clover already turning colors from the Celsius application a week earlier. It's warming up a bit so that seems to be helping it. Holy crap does that stuff work.
> 
> 
> A better shot of the clover fading away.
> ...


In the future save yourself some time and combine all those in your tank mix.


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

Thor865 said:


> jheck said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot of the front yard. You can see the clover already turning colors from the Celsius application a week earlier. It's warming up a bit so that seems to be helping it. Holy crap does that stuff work.
> ...


I wasn't sure what all I could get away with mixing at once. I think I'll start combining once I have a bit more practice. That way if I mess anything up, it's only one thing and not all 3 at once.


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

Month later and i have prodiamine down, just waiting for another rain gap to spray Certainty. Between raining, waiting for the yard to drain to mow, and making sure the I have a few days between mowing and the next rain, I haven't had much luck lately.

I was thinking I was going to have to spray some goose grass with something, but I think the Celsius put a hurting on it. It seems to be withering away so we'll see. It's ridiculously wimpy looking and I don't think it's even growing.

Looking back at the pics of my lawn before Celsius to now is night and day. Can't wait for the Certainty to see what a difference that makes. Will post some more photos shortly of its current state.


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

It's only been a few months, and here is what it's turned into after a fresh cut. Just following the Bermuda Bible. Literally only one app of Celsius and one app of Prodiamine, with about .75 lb to 1 lb of nitrogen (turf builder or turf builder with iron in it) every 3 or 4 weeks. I watered it once when we had a week or so with no rain when it started to brown up, and it bounced back to this. I want to get the liquid iron next so it's a bit more even on the green.

Now to finally put down Certainty as I have some sedge trying to pop up in random spots. Hand-pulling seems to be futile for them.



Thanks to this forum, I have one of the nicer lawns on the block.  The back isn't as even of a green after cut, but it's just as thick and it's even moving to fill in the dog runs. It's insane what so little effort can do.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

That's amazing! _*And *_you have the personal satisfaction of doing it yourself, something none of your neighbors have. Plus your's will look better in the long run versus the mow and blow guys. 
There is a discussion somewhere in here...Line Domination...or something similar. With your shared border by your neighbor, you need to post on that one too :lol:


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

Very true. It does feel better when it's the result of your work than just paying for it.

I just looked up the domination line forum. Some of those are spectacular.


----------

